# Please help my recessed lighting wiring.



## chadsepulveda (Jun 16, 2006)

I attached a diagram ... I am trying to wire in a new recessed halogen 12v light into my office. But the light has a transformer and some wiring I am not familiar with. I hope the attached file explains. Any help is huge! thanks in advance.


----------



## petey_racer (Jun 16, 2006)

Was this transformer wired this way from the facotry?
Usually European line voltage wiring is blue and brown, with blue being the neutral wire for fixtures sent here. Then two blacks being the secondary (12v. in this case). It seems this trans is wired backwards. You should NOT have two blacks as the line voltage input.

Is there any writing or diagrams printed on the trans itself?


----------

